# Summer Class of 2013



## Dutch (May 24, 2013)

Please join with me in congratulating the below listed individuals who have made it to the ranks of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.  These individuals have shown their skills in the art of smoked foods, curing and/or sausage making. They have also demonstrated their willingness to help by answering questions, welcoming new members and assisting the SMF Staff.

What a way to kick off the Summer!

Welcome to the Order! 

Xutfuzzy, OTBS #253

Shannon127, OTBS #254

Davidhef88, OTBS #255

SeenRed, OTBS #256

PGSmoker64, OTBS #257

Woodcutter, OTBS #258

Jrod62, OTBS #259

Piaconis, OTBS #260

Smoking B, OTBS #261

Bluebombersfan, OTBS #262

Mdboatbum, OTBS #263

KathrynN, OTBS #264

Moikel, OTBS #265

Wes W, OTBS #266

Mike Johnson, OTBS #267

Dirtsailor2003, OTBS #268

Enjoy!


----------



## bamafan (May 24, 2013)

Congrats to all. Thanks for your contribution to the site!


----------



## roadkill cafe (May 24, 2013)

Congratulations to all. A very deserving group of individuals!! Thank you for all you do to make SMF the great forum that it is.









Steve


----------



## kathrynn (May 24, 2013)

Congratulations to the new class!  I am Humbled and Honored to be included.

Kat


----------



## rdknb (May 24, 2013)

Conrats to you all, well deserved


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 24, 2013)

Congrats to all the nominees!!! I am honored to be included!!! I've learned a lot from the everyone on this forum!!


----------



## mdboatbum (May 24, 2013)

For once I'm at a loss for words. Thanks and a hearty congratulations to the others who were nominated. I'm blessed to be in your company.


----------



## woodcutter (May 24, 2013)

Congratulations to great a group of people and I feel honored to be included. Thank you!


----------



## piaconis (May 24, 2013)

It is truly humbling to be included in such a fine group of individuals.  I have learned so much from all of you, and I am honored to be counted amongst the Order. Congratulations to my fellow honorees and thank you to the committee!


----------



## seenred (May 24, 2013)

Thank you to Dutch and the entire Admin team, and to the Mods!  I am proud and honored to be included in such a great group of new inductees!  You're all awesome!  Congratulations to each of you...

Red


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2013)

Congrats to a Great Bunch of Smokers!!!

Bear


----------



## boykjo (May 24, 2013)

congrats to all........


----------



## wjordan52 (May 24, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## jp61 (May 24, 2013)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2013)

Congrats to all a well deserving group for sure


----------



## s2k9k (May 24, 2013)

:congratulation_graphics_2:

Congratulations to Everyone!!!

I thought a lot of you on the list were already OTBS, you sure show it in the forums!!! Well you all definitely deserve it!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 24, 2013)

Welcome and congratulations for your Honors.

Keep up the good work and lead us Proud...


----------



## piaconis (May 24, 2013)

My wife decided that we should celebrate.













20130524_212105.jpg



__ piaconis
__ May 24, 2013






Ahh, but no rest for the weary. Tommorow morning starts with a trip to the butcher for more meat.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 24, 2013)

Congrats to you all. Thank you for all that you have contributed to SMF.


----------



## rstr hunter (May 24, 2013)

Congrats to all of you.


----------



## daveomak (May 24, 2013)

Congrats to all.....   A really great group of folks......     

Dave


----------



## veryolddog (May 24, 2013)

congratulations to all!


----------



## big twig (May 25, 2013)

Congrats to all!


----------



## moikel (May 25, 2013)

Congrats to all my fellow inductees. I am thrilled to be part of the class of 2013. I have had a great time here & learnt a lot thanks to the contributions & hard work of many. Mick


----------



## mike johnson (May 25, 2013)

I am truly honored and humbled to be in the ranks of such great people. I look forward towards all the posts and comments everyday when I get on this wonderful site. Thank You.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 25, 2013)

Congratulations to each and everyone of you...you earned! But like Dave mentioned earlier, I thought a lot of you were already members!!!!!

Congrats again!


----------



## gotarace (May 25, 2013)

Congrats to all of the new inductees...your  talent and contributions to the site are world class.


----------



## foamheart (May 25, 2013)

Congrats to you all, what a great bunch of folks. I look forward to meeting those I have not yet met. The ones I have met, its really no surprize you are there. Thank you for your time, your knowledge, and your patience.


----------



## eman (May 26, 2013)

Cngrats To all the new OTBS members!!! You all have proven deserving of this Honor


----------



## foamheart (May 27, 2013)

Didn't we get a class picture?


----------



## davidhef88 (May 27, 2013)

I got the PM, but I never saw this  thread. Lol. Thanks to everyone behind the scenes at this great forum. Looking forward to learning more and helping when I can for many years to come.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 27, 2013)

I've been absent lately because of a new work schedule, so imagine my surprise when I logged in this morning intent on posting the few pics I took of yesterday's smoke to find out that I had been inducted into the OTBS!!!!

I am truly honored to be part of this group and congratulate all of my fellow nominees!  I've learned so much from the folks on this site and I feel obligated to share what I have learned.

Thanks everyone and good luck to all!

Bill


----------



## shoneyboy (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations to all of you on your accomplishments………
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ShoneyBoy


----------



## dougmays (May 29, 2013)

A huge congrats to all and well deserved!


----------



## so ms smoker (May 30, 2013)

Don't know how I missed this thread! Congrats to all! and well deserved 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Mike


----------



## coffee_junkie (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for your contribution to this site folks! Congrats to all, welcome to the club!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 1, 2013)

I missed this post too! Congrats to all. Your efforts don't go without recognition...So NO SLACKING OFF!!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## paprika pal (Jun 1, 2013)

Congratulations to all of you. You all are the reason I check here before my weekend smoke!


----------



## roller (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats to all....


----------



## sqwib (Jun 10, 2013)

Yep I missed it too! And I'm on here a LOT!

My apologies

Congrats guys you most definitely earned it.













MShippo37915.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jun 10, 2013






_Dutch, can we sticky these nominations for 30 days or something?_


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 14, 2013)

Congratulations to the new inductees!....

(doo doo     duh dum     doo...)  Your assignment, should you choose to take it, is to be helpful to smokers and offer positive, complimentary congratulations for their smokes, positive help for their questions, and to further the entire smoking community, plus reinforce all the Admins' directives!  (This will self-destruct in 60 thousand years!).


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 14, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> Congratulations to the new inductees!....
> 
> (doo doo     duh dum     doo...)  Your assignment, should you choose to take it, is to be helpful to smokers and offer positive, complimentary congratulations for their smokes, positive help for their questions, and to further the entire smoking community, plus reinforce all the Admins' directives!  (This will self-destruct in 60 thousand years!).


Will Do Pops!

Kat


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats folks. Seems like yesterday I remember some of you joining. Well done! Now, back to work!!  LOL


----------



## smoking b (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow! I am just coming back from an accident & just noticed that I was inducted into the OTBS while I was gone - this was completely unexpected & I am greatly honored! I thank you all for this & will do my best to live up to the title! I figured I would be forgotten while I was gone - thanks again everyone


----------



## gary morris (Jul 15, 2013)

Well done guys, very well done, and thank you.


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 3, 2013)

So I missed this one. I feel like such a slacker now......

Congratulations to all of you! I hope you got your instructions for the secret hand shake........


----------



## bgosnell151 (Sep 5, 2013)

New to the site, but have thoroughly enjoyed it.  Everyone on the site is really helpful, but every time I turn around, I am getting encouragement and insight from an OTBS inductee.  Thanks all and congrats to the most recent members of the crew.


----------



## dgross (Sep 14, 2013)

Congrats to all of you and keep up the great work!! Thanks for your contributions to SMF!


----------



## greg b (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats to all the new OTBS members! Thank you for all your great tips and advice!


----------

